# unknown problem



## burkoff (Jun 7, 2011)

Since about one month now I have a big problem. I have a server for shared hosting + cPanel / raid 10 - 3ware controller. No obvious reason I stopped everything, I just ping, monitor no errors. Server no response from Ctrl + Alt + Del.

Having looked at the open console shows cambio, is broken page.

Do you have a conceptual what may, I use FreeBSD  7.4-PRERELEASE FreeBSD 7.4-PRERELEASE, attached a picture.


----------

